# Things I'd like to see my competition use, not use



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Things I'd like to see my competition not use:

- Columbia taping tools
- FibaFuse, especially in the flats
- Synko's new UltraLight All Purpose mud

Things I'd like to see my competition use:

- mesh tape

:laughing:
>


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha! Mesh Tape in corners!
Coated with AP mud. 
Tape as an outside corner bead! :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Things I'd like to see them not use:

- Columbia taping tools
- FibaFuse, especially in the flats

Things I'd like to see them use


The Aplatech system :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Not to use

My system of getting things done

What to use

This as their mode of transportation


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Mesh Tape in corners!
> Coated with AP mud.
> Tape as an outside corner bead! :thumbsup: :laughing:


i have seen all of the above !!:yes:

and one of the best i think i have seen was the metal reinforced paper corner tape installed just by sticking it to the corners.....jack of all master of NOTHING said it felt sticky on the back so he thought you just stuck it into place and mudded it !!!! :lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not to use
> 
> My system of getting things done
> 
> ...


Bahaha! Is that Cazna in the wagon!? Driving his crew to work :whistling2: :laughing:



drywall guy158 said:


> i have seen all of the above !!:yes:
> 
> and one of the best i think i have seen was the metal reinforced paper corner tape installed just by sticking it to the corners.....jack of all master of NOTHING said it felt sticky on the back so he thought you just stuck it into place and mudded it !!!! :lol:


Unfortunately I've seen all of that first hand as well. So brutal...lol.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Temp services (labor ready),spray rigs,estimators,secretarys,advertisements,nails ( like to see them use)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Dont like to see them using my system that I taught them against me


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I like seeing my competition sporting a big ego.
And not using any automatic taping tools.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

would like to see them use a calculator ..so they could see how much money there not making !!

The not....Stop calling there runny /blochy / rippled up sandable primer coat a level 5! marvin.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

drywall guy158 said:


> and one of the best i think i have seen was the metal reinforced paper corner tape installed just by sticking it to the corners.....jack of all master of NOTHING said it felt sticky on the back so he thought you just stuck it into place and mudded it !!!! :lol:


Back when I was a newbie - a couple years ago :whistling2: - I saw a 25+ year taping pro stick paper metal bead on some bulkheads with Trim-Tex glue. Then I got to watch them all start falling off later. :laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you blokes have competition? :whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like seeing my competition sporting a big ego.
> And not using any automatic taping tools.:yes:


....


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Do you blokes have competition? :whistling2:


Ha HA funny 

I was more surprised, that you guys had drywall in Aussie land:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ha HA funny
> 
> I was more surprised, that you guys had drywall in Aussie land:whistling2:


They don't, they have sheetrock.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I like seeing my competition sporting a big ego.


Our head, head honcho, said "We are the competition!" to me, when I was questioning some things regarding our competitiveness. I told him I'd heard that one before, while thinking "With arrogance like that, we're on our way out".


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I would like to see some of my competition use even more drugs and booze that they are now and really make them unemployable.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not to use
> 
> My system of getting things done
> 
> ...


Hey! don't take the p!ss out of my first car............The shaggin wagon :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> They don't, they have sheetrock.



Actually Mudshark we call it plasterboard.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Drywalltalk, I hope none of em see it :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cazna said:


> Drywalltalk, I hope none of em see it :whistling2:


Oh, I know for sure they're seeing it - my main reason for not giving out too much personal information.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Oh, I know for sure they're seeing it - my main reason for not giving out too much personal information.


Im screwed then :whistling2: I think i realised i said way to much at post number 1000 and gave up worrying about. Sh!t happens.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Back when I was a newbie - a couple years ago :whistling2: - I saw a 25+ year taping pro stick paper metal bead on some bulkheads with Trim-Tex glue. Then I got to watch them all start falling off later. :laughing:


Btw, no disrespect meant to Trim-Tex and their glue here. The guy was in such a rush/panic to get the bead on, he didn't spray things right enough even for plastic.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> ....


What are those Slim? Crumbs of humble pie??:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey! don't take the p!ss out of my first car............The shaggin wagon :whistling2:


But the question is......... what were you shagging


----------

